# KC Named 3rd Most Dangerous City In US



## beer-b-q (Oct 13, 2010)

*KC Named 3rd Most Dangerous City In US*

POSTED: 9:11 am CDT October 13, 2010
UPDATED: 10:28 am CDT October 13, 2010

KANSAS CITY, Mo. -- Kansas City earned a dubious ranking when Forbes.com announced that Kansas City ranked as the No. 3 most dangerous city in the U.S.

The rankings were put together by combining the Federal Bureau of Investigation's violent crime data with the rate of fatal car crashes.

Tops on the list is Memphis, Tenn., followed by St. Louis.

Forbes warned that the list only provides a general ranking, but each person should use their own criteria for determining personal safety.

“There are zones in safe cities that are way off the chart for crime rates, but when you average it across all of the city, it doesn’t look so bad,” says Bruce McIndoe, president of Maryland-based iJet Intelligent Risk Systems, a risk-assessment firm, said in the Forbes.com article. “When people move into cities, they should be finding out the lay of local land. A homeowner would want to do due diligence and look at it neighborhood by neighborhood -- not just by city.”

Forbes said it used FBI data on the number of violent crimes per 100,000 residents in 2009, and Department of Transportation data on the number of traffic fatalities per 100,000 residents in 2008 (the most recent available). They ranked all cities with a population above 250,000. Forbes said a lack of data prevented them from including Chicago, Las Vegas and Virginia Beach, Va., in the rankings.

The Top 10 list is:
1. Memphis, Tenn.
2. St. Louis, Mo.
*3. Kansas City, Mo.*
4. Detroit, Mich.
5. Miami, Fla.
6. Tulsa, Okla.
7. Nashville-Davidson, Tenn.
8. Indianapolis, Ind.
9. Oklahoma City, Okla.
10. Stockton, Calif.
(tie) Atlanta, Ga.

Copyright 2010 by KCTV5.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

__________________


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't help but notice the top 3 are all city's where BBQ is popular..... maybe they need to start a campaign that BBQ ribs are not a food to be eating while driving?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes it might be one of the deadliest cities but what day is it. Is coffee still bad for you and now what about peanuts are they good for you this week. What about red meat, the last things I heard I don't think we should be eating that either. So take it how ever you want to. I just look at it as a GREAT BIG waste of OUR tax dollar to tell us something that do we really need or want to know anyway. Now the next person on the soap box.


----------



## tom37 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the way I see it, Kansas City in general has a couple area's that are bad enough that I won't work there at night or on a friday unless the cops sit with us. There has been times that the cops won't!!!!  Cause they don't want to start trouble. If ya ask me thats pretty bad. I think  if these people want to shoot each other for drugs and such, that when they are caught there should be NO chance to get out. Put um in a giant fenced area and when they try to climb out just shoot um in the head. Very low cost, only takes one bullet.

I'm sorry, I have a bad attitude since I work m butt off every day to have the things I like. These jerk off's sit on there butt smokin dope jumpin rope and drinkin beer. And WE who live in the state pay for there grocery's. That pisses me off.

If they would do this, the ones left on the street would think twice before taking aim with that purdy gun they are so proud to have in there illegal possession.

Now Paul, you may get a kick out of this one.

People from Johnson County think they own the road. Therefore they have alot of crashes.

People from Jackson County now they own the road. So its just as bad.

And god forbid if your in kansas or missouri, that you press on the gas when the light turns green. You better count to 5 and then look or you have a good chance to be hit by the sorry sucker running the red light that was suppose to stop so it could be your turn.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 14, 2010)

Over the last 5-6 years we have watched about a dozen shooting and cars chasing other cars shooting at them... We have called 911 about a half dozen times over that time period for shots fired in the middle of the night within a block of our house... The result of those calls have resulted in finding fatality shootings....

I personally HATE KC and wish I could get out of it... Unfortunately owning a paid for house somehow trumps getting the other half to leave...


----------



## cwalk (Oct 14, 2010)

Im sorry for being a jack azz but how is this relevant to bbq. I dont like violence and negativity so I hate hearing about the deadliest cities.


----------



## mrsb (Oct 14, 2010)

Cwalk said:


> Im sorry for being a jack azz but how is this relevant to bbq. I dont like violence and negativity so I hate hearing about the deadliest cities.


 If you don't "like violence or negativity" then why click on the thread with that title? 

People like to discuss other things than bbq and honestly this forum is about the only one I frequent where most folks can have civil discussions without name calling and the like. 

Reality is there is negativity and violence EVERYWHERE, you can't hide from it.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 14, 2010)

Not to do a dogpile, BUT, this individual must not watch or listen to much news.  Refusing to listen, read or whatever to "negativity" doesn't make the problems go away.  Matter of fact, it enables it because if you don't bring it to light, they'll continue their ways.  As a traveler, I like foreknowledge so that I can perhaps be aware of potential problems.  Oh, don't read the road rage list.  I know 12 cities I'll be cautious in while driving.  And this individual claims Little Rock?  Well, now there's a city with a sparkling history.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






MrsB said:


> If you don't "like violence or negativity" then why click on the thread with that title?
> 
> People like to discuss other things than bbq and honestly this forum is about the only one I frequent where most folks can have civil discussions without name calling and the like.
> 
> Reality is there is negativity and violence EVERYWHERE, you can't hide from it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 14, 2010)

Cwalk said:


> Im sorry for being a jack azz but how is this relevant to bbq. I dont like violence and negativity so I hate hearing about the deadliest cities.


Here is the 2009 list notice where Little Rock Arkansas is and Kansas City Is NOT...


> Worst Cities In America   Get the Worst Locations for Asthma. Find Facts, Causes, & Treatments!  www.WebMD.com/Asthma
> 
> With more and more people resorting to violent measures to obtain quick bucks, the crime rates in cities across the globe are on a rapid increase. Moreover, the crime rates in the US are also on the rise. In 2006, St. Louis was found to be the most dangerous city in America, however, today the title belongs to some other city. Let's find out more about the most dangerous cities in the United States.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmmm, What happened to Macungie?


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 14, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, What happened to Macungie?


I heard tell that the Bears with chainsaws there keep the crime down...


----------



## meateater (Oct 14, 2010)

Paul, thats why I lock and load.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 14, 2010)

Pointing out statistics is irrelevant.  I can massage the data to get any results you want.  If you have cities with large populations of un or under employed people you will have a crime problem.  People that work all day are too tired to go out and cause trouble.  People that can support their prescription drug or coke habit with the 100K they earn do not go out and commit crimes.   This year the weather may have been particularly hot in KC, or people where upset that the Chiefs had a bad couple of years so they where a bit more angry then normal.  Even the safest cities have a crime problem if you or someone close to you has an incident.

If you are part of the drug culture or live in a poor part of town where drugs are bought and sold you will more than likely become a statistic in the crime reports. 

90 percent of the crime in my neck of the woods is in the confines of several poor neighboorhoods. 

Sorry to hear about your town being in the top ten but I'll bet that if you draw a larger circle and include the suburbs and where the higher income people live the statistics will change.

BTW,  this forum is a happy place.  I love ya BEER-B-Q but it blows chunks reading posts about bad news. 

I'll say a little prayer for the police officer before I turn in for the evening.

Chow


----------



## miamirick (Oct 14, 2010)

hey BEER B Q i'm five on that list here in Miami but i'll trade ya any day of the week,  at least your criminals speak english so you can understand them!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 15, 2010)

miamirick said:


> hey BEER B Q i'm five on that list here in Miami but i'll trade ya any day of the week,  at least your criminals speak english so you can understand them!


Not all of them...LOL


----------

